

It is possible to 'build' a monetary system from scratch. - zotz
http://project.cyclos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=233&Itemid=236

======
paulorlando
It has happened in the past, at least by using an existing monetary framework
as a starting point. See what Brazil did with the unidade real de valor (URV)
in 1994.

